# Comment créer un "menu déroulant" sous Xcode 4 ?



## App2k (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour, comme je vous l'ai dit dans le titre, je cherche à faire un menu déroulant sous/sur Xcode 4. Voila un aperçu de ce que j'aimerai faire: 







Merci pour d'avance pour vos réponses encore une fois !
(SVP: Indiquez les codes et indiquer comment faire ou hébergez votre projet)

Ce que vous faites pour moi, aiderai aussi les autres !

A+


----------



## Nyx0uf (29 Août 2011)

http://www.cocoadev.com/index.pl?DisplayingSheets


----------



## Céroce (29 Août 2011)

Voir la doc indiquée par NyxOuf.
Et non, nous n'allons pas fournir de code, personnellement, je me fais payer pour ça.


----------

